# BV Day of the Dead 2016



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

What is the date for this day of the dead??


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

My apologies. It is Saturday, October 29th. Hope to see some buzzards there. Water will be low, temps will be chilly and it will be a fantastic time with great people.


----------



## zipbak (Dec 3, 2007)

Consider sticking around for the haunted house at that Turner Farm just west of downtown. Support BV Heritage. 



Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Bump. Some good times coming for tomorrow. Live music at both the Lariat and Deerhammer...


----------

